# Chillin like a villain and grillin.



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Broke in the new grill the future Mrs. and I got at the wedding shower tonight and shared some brew and a smoke with a good friend. Ignore the trashy neighbor's place in the background. :lol:


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice grill! Hopefully, some baby backs or other pork goodness (like a fattie) will help you break that new grill in.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

...thanks for the invite!


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

Nice grill there! Ain't nothing better than this.. If my wife knew half the reason a smoker takes so much time is so we can finish the stogies!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks fun man! What did you cook and what were you smoking?!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Rubbish Josh, that's your house, we know the truth! LMAO. Just playing mate. Nice to see people posting pics up of a little life action. :whoo::clap2:


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Beer and grilling and friends. It doesn't get much better than that. We expect "grill in action" pictures in the future. :tongue:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

bwhite220 said:


> ...thanks for the invite!


I'm sure I'll be grilling again next weekend if you want to make the 4 hour drive for a burger... :lol:



Pale Horse said:


> Looks fun man! What did you cook and what were you smoking?!


We kept it simple last night and just grilled burgers. I'm thinking ribs and corn on the cob next weekend. Since it wasn't going to take very long to grill we kept the smokes basic too and burned a couple Indian Tabac maduro teepees. They've actually come around pretty well with 6 months rest.

All in all it was a great night!


----------



## Loki21 (Jul 19, 2012)

I love these grilling threads. Makes me wanna grill everyday off.


----------

